# Starting out questions.



## Mandy1007 (May 19, 2013)

I've recently looked at a variety of fish to start my new hobby. However, questions are piling up more than answers.

I have decided on blue fin notho killifish. I'm having a hard time finding pricing, environment, fish I can pair them with, food type/eating habits, tank size, etc...

Does anyone have experience with this fish?

My hope is a 20 gallon tank, shared with Angel fish. No more than 3 fish. If I can't pair them with Angel fish I'd like some suggestions.

Please don't link articles as my browser is a tad slow. Any help appreciated. Like I stated I am completely new to this.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Angels should really be in larger tanks only.They will out grow a 20 in no time.A 20 would work for breeding a pair of angels that were raised in a larger tank.
aquabids sells fish and would likely have some of the killies you're looking at.
To me the killies win over angels(as a prized fish) any day!
Keep asking!


----------



## Mandy1007 (May 19, 2013)

I don't plan on breeding. There's one question answered... upsize the tank. Thanks!

Killifish are gorgeous! I called several places here in town that says they're hard to keep in stock.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

3 pages of killies on aquabids.AquaBid.com - Sell or buy aquarium equipment and fish in an auction format
They (killies )are rarely sold in fish stores and many are "annuals" meaning they only live 1 year.Breeding them is how you keep them going.There are also many "killie fish" societies(or groups) where trading and selling take place.They are a special fish.
We have 1 member(that I know of) who keeps /breeds killies;Inkmaker.Charles is very helpful and informative so PM him for more info on individual species care and availability.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome to the hobby, Mandy!

General rule of thumb: buy the largest tank you can fit into your available space and your budget. Otherwise you will soon regret not being able to stock fish you want. And you will want more.

Whenever I'm researching a fish I just do an internet search and read tons of info before making a decision. If you know you want Killies, search on "tank mates for Killies" and I bet you find several good ideas for your tank. Research the ones that interstate you. You'll have a stocking plan in no time.?


----------



## Mandy1007 (May 19, 2013)

Oh, my! Now, I'm even more confused. 

I did realize their lifespan was a year, but to me breeding may be a lot starting out. To be quite honest I was attracted to the beauty of them. I really don't want a goldfish or fighting fish. Angel fish have always been a favorite of mine. 

Another thing that I want in a fish is an active one. I love watching my Bf's cichlids chase each other around.


----------



## Mandy1007 (May 19, 2013)

Cam, being a student and mother limits my budget. I could possibly find one on craigslist cheaper than retail shops. The problem with that being; who knows what that tank has seen.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Understandable. 

Many people in this forum bought tanks off Craigslist. You can generally tell how much wear and tear a tank has by doing a visual check. Much cheaper way to get I bigger tank. If you can manage at least a 55, you could keep some of those Angels you love so much.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Compatibility:

Not recommended for the community tank; best kept in a species tank.


Bluefin Notho

Also called the Bluefin Nothobranch, the Bluefin Notho exists in several variants. Most specimens of this species are blue and orange in color, exhibiting vertical dark orange along their vibrant blue bodies. The fins of this species are typically blue with dark orange splotches and the caudal fin is tipped in orange. Females of the species are less brightly colored and the males typically grow larger than females. These fish are native to Mozambique and parts of South Africa where they tend to inhabit temporary bodies of water such as pools, swamps and lowland floodplains.

Tank Set-up

In the home aquarium, these fish can be kept with peaceful fish of similar size, but are generally not recommended for the community tank. A species tank is the best option. Male Bluefin Nothos can become very aggressive and territorial toward one another, so it is best to keep only one male per tank. Members of the Nothobranchius genus are susceptible to Velvet disease. Although it can be treated, prevention is better than the cure. Therefore, it is important that you don't overcrowd the tank, perform regular partial water changes, and keep the water clean by not overfeeding.

Feeding

The Bluefin Notho has a particularly fast metabolism and, because they are micropredators, they should be fed small live and frozen foods like Daphnia, Artemia and chopped bloodworms. This should form the basis of their diet. You may have luck getting them to accept flake. Chopped earthworms will also be eagerly accepted. Feeding a variety of live foods will help to ensure optimum health and coloration. 


Breeding

In the wild, these fish often die during the dry season and the adults will leave behind fertilized eggs encased in the substrate. These eggs lay dormant until the rainy season returns 5 to 6 months later. During the rainy season, the eggs hatch and the fry grow quickly. In the home aquarium, peat moss is often used to encourage spawning. After breeding has occurred, remove the peat moss from the tank and store it in a plastic bag for several months, opening it once in a while to change the air. After the dry period, rewet the moss and the eggs should hatch and will develop quickly if fed properly.


----------



## Mandy1007 (May 19, 2013)

That was extremely helpful! Gracias! I think I may start with Angel fish after all. The tank will be upsized but, I think it would be a more practical choice. A little later I will try the killifish.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Steal some filter media from your boyfriends tank and stuff it in your filter to kickstart your cycle.


----------



## Mandy1007 (May 19, 2013)

Lol, thanks for the idea. I'm fiercely independent though. I want this to be my own from start to finish. I won't ask him for help at all. We're super competitive (in fact, our relationship revolves around it) 

I plan on setting everything up myself and when I have everything just right I will invite him to check it out. I'm moving 2 hours away so it will be easy to pull off.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

But it takes 2 months to cycle a tank and 2 secs to pilfer some media lol. Just keep it moist if you can do it a day or two before you set up the filter. http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with dalfed.Otherwise the fishless cycle is the most humane way to start a tank(not killing/damaging fish).


----------



## Mandy1007 (May 19, 2013)

If I don't use his filter media and it takes a few months there's nothing wrong with that, right? It will take me a good three months to get all of this going. I'm in the plan and research stage now. As I said I'm moving soon and will most likely get serious about this when I get settled. I don't plan on ever attempting saltwater. Does that make a difference. Forgive my ignorance. I know almost nothing about it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Waiting and researching pays off.In June or July Petco will have their dollar per gallon sale on tanks!They sell ;10,20tall,20long,29,40 breeders and 55 gallon tanks for a dollar per gallon.Don't buy anything else there but tank price can't be beat.Equipment is best purchased online(for like 50% less than store prices).Kensfish is one good site,along with Drfosterandsmith and petmountain.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Mandy1007 said:


> If I don't use his filter media and it takes a few months there's nothing wrong with that, right? It will take me a good three months to get all of this going. I'm in the plan and research stage now. As I said I'm moving soon and will most likely get serious about this when I get settled. I don't plan on ever attempting saltwater. Does that make a difference. Forgive my ignorance. I know almost nothing about it.


Nothing wrong at all, just requires patience which I have little,lol. The fishless cycle is also a great way to learn about how your tank works, so bonus there. The only bad question is the one you don't ask, saltwater and freshwater are completely different but all freshwater tanks cichlid, guppies or any other all have the same bacteria needed in the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## Mandy1007 (May 19, 2013)

I'm super patient. (Substitute teacher of all grades, earning my bachelors in social science with emphasis in psychology) Plus the things you work harder for are usually the things you appreciate more.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Couple of tips when buying a tank/setup off of Craigslist:

1. Check the silicone sealant on the tank. If the tank was used as a terrarium, sometimes lizards and other critters will chew on the silicone and weaken the tank's integrity.
2. Check the plastic trim for cracks, missing center braces (for 55 gallon & larger), etc.
3. Scratches on the inside glass, when the tank is filled, are rarely noticeable.
4. If buying electrical equipment, meet at a place with an outlet and see if the units actually work. I've bought several filters and heaters that were on their last legs or dead before I even bought them. If it's a "$20 for everything in this box, sold as-is" then it's a risk you're taking, but if the owner is selling a "full setup", check the electrical hardware.

Hope this helps!


----------

